# Need help with canister filter size choice.



## currietom (Oct 10, 2011)

Hello, I have just recently started up a 55Gal fresh water setup. Its going to be stocked with a medium load and eventually (Hopefully) heavily planted.

I purchased a Eheim 2073 which on a 55 has a turn over of 5x max. I do plan on having a inline heater plus co2. My concern is the flow rate. Most things I read suggest Im at the bare minimum GPH at the maximum advertised flow rate. 

SO, should I sell it off and upgrade to a 2080 (450 gph), or purchase another 2073 and run them side by side (550 gph) , or am I just being paranoid and should stick with what I got and maybe adding a power head for tank circulation. Any help would be much appreciated.:bigsmile:


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I doubt you will need a 2080 in a 55g. a 2073 which is same as the old 2026. I would think you need at least a 2075 or 2028 to run beside it. Or just get a cheaper HOB or XP3 or fluval 405 next to your 2073.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

As already suggested you should be fine. If you have extra cash, extra filtration never hurts.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I myself like the dual canister option, if for just the fact that I can clean or service one without worrying much about disrupting the bio.


----------



## currietom (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks for all the help. I decided to go the dual canister route. Getting great circulation now.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

What did you end up getting? 2 x 2073?


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*I like having two as well cause if for some reason one stops working you have another. Plus like they say, you never have to much filtering.*


----------



## currietom (Oct 10, 2011)

2wheelsx2 said:


> What did you end up getting? 2 x 2073?


I added a 2075 with no regrets. Way more money than I planned on spending but hope on it being a long term investment.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Good choice I've had one for a year now with no regrets or issues at all.


----------

